# عصفورين بحجر لغة و سياحة خدمة يقدمه مكتب ابدأ للقبولات الدراسية



## ألضياء (31 ديسمبر 2019)

*
لاتفوت فرصة دراسة اللغة في أفضل مدن العالم
في ( استراليا/ نيوزلاندا ) 
سياحة و تعلم (شهر/شهرين/ ثلاثة) شامل سكن
مع عائلة ووجبات يومية 
ورسوم التأشيرة والتوصيل، ونشرة تعريفية لبرامج سياحية 
بالويكند !!
عروض حصرية وأسعار مغرية من مكتب ابدأ للخدمات
التعليمية بالخارج

للتسجيل :

https://abdastudyabroad.com/short-english-programs1

للتواصل والاستفسارات :

https://wa.me/966531884758






















​*


----------

